# Phyllo Cups



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any easy recipes with some sort of savory filling for a phyllo cup? When I search the web a lot recipes show up with spinach and tomatoes. I personally love both these ingredients but there are a couple of people who would pass. I'm looking for this as an appetizer for Thanksgiving with the fam.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Spinach and eggs baked off.

Quiche Lorraine type filler.

Mushroom (dry fry diced mushrooms first to release moisture - don't want it soggy), blue cheese, cream and egg.

Caramelised onion and semi-dried tomato topped with olives.

something may suit there


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Shrimp salad
Goat cheese, caramelized onion, and crispy strips of proscuitto


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on their size of course, but just think of them as a form of puff-pastry tartlet crusts and/or shells and the world's your oyster. You're having trouble thinking of the "right" thing not because there aren't many good choices, but because there are too many. Loosen up and let your fancy fly.

I'm always tempted to fill them with one or another sort of mousse or souffle. Or, how about a galantine of artichoke? 

You could use them as shells and fill them loosely with whatever -- say a coconut/corn chutney if that suits. 

We all have a tendency to freeze up when confronted by a lot of good choices, trying to figure out which is the best among them. The secret is there's no one best. In this case, anything which tickles you, can easily be made to work. 

Let your inner maker of mud pies enjoy herself, 
BDL


----------



## hotchpotch (Oct 16, 2009)

Smoked salmon cream cheese spread piped into shell garnish asparagus tips or chives

Caramelized onions, diced dried cranberries, goat cheese, chive garnish

Sun-dried tomato hummus or Jalapeno hummus

Pumpkin / ginger filling

Brunoise of butternut squash sautéed in brown butter with a hint of cinnamon and sage, garnish fresh sage.

As BDL said there are so many choices it's hard to choose.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

last thing i made in them was a simple lemon curd topped with candied lemon zest and a bare sprinkling of powdered sugar. Two bites of wonderment.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about a favorite hot dip recipe? I'd go with good ol' artichoke-cheese dip.

There's a recipe I've adapted from James Beard for a rilletes rolled in prosciutto. Does that sound interesting?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

wild mushroom duxelle
feta and spinach
artichoke and feta
vegetable puree
ham and cheddar
sausage and cheddar and on and on the sky is the limit.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. 

Ed, cheddar and ham caught my eye. Or maybe proscuito and swiss?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kirsten,

I do not know if you and your family enjoy Ratatouille but Ratatouille in phyllo is great and if you/they like a seafood twist , you can make it with shrimp/crab or whatever....its endless when you thing about it ,(don't like seafood) if you have children then add cheese on top....

Just an idea...there are so many things you can do with this....the ones mentioned in this thread are wonderful....


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh and how could I forget my fig obsession?!

Mix ricotta cheese with small diced dried figs and small diced tomatoes. Fill the little phyllo cups with this mixture and then drizzle with honey.


----------

